
Ask HN: How can ML augment learning and education? - hsikka
I’ve been building a really useful qa bot and search engine as part of my CS master’s thesis, with the intention of helping you automatically extend your study and learning process to your laptop. The system answers questions, asks you about progress, and has a pretty good internal search across notes, files, emails. Would this be useful to folks if I open sourced it, or is it better left as just a research project
======
altairiumblue
The elements of good learning are still deliberate practice, good in-depth
textbooks, working on real projects, practice, talking to experts and more
practice.

If this tool, enhances some people's workflows doing the things above, it will
be useful to them. If it distracts from or aims to replace the process, it
will fail like so many learning apps, sites, MOOCs etc.

~~~
hsikka
Well said, part of the research project is to evaluate how people use it, etc
so it should serve to validate or disprove the hypothesis

